# Hood ornament for the drum fan



## Wright40x (Sep 20, 2020)

Had a few lbs of argon to let go of before the bottle swap and my drum fan needed something


----------



## rwm (Sep 20, 2020)

Please explain? What the heck is that? Did you make that using additive manufacturing with TIG? If so, most impressive.
Robert


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 20, 2020)

Very cool, little guy running away from a tornado, just the thing for a fan....


----------



## Wright40x (Sep 20, 2020)

rwm said:


> Please explain? What the heck is that? Did you make that using additive manufacturing with TIG? If so, most impressive.
> Robert


Yes it’s weld material build up using a tig. The cord wrap broke so I bolted this to it for a new one.


----------

